# 10 tracks of the last 10 years



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

After looking at mercboy's top 10 tracks of all time thread, it occurred to me that very few (if any) of my 10 tracks were actually fairly recent and the same for many of our members. I am 31 and still trying to find new music to listen to, but the problem is, a lot of it is it pap - I assume because it appeals to the Radio 1 listening, record buying public. There is still some good music out there now - if you put together a compilation of the 10 best tracks of the last 10 years, what would they be? Re-issues or re-recordings of old songs aren't allowed and they must be original compositions and recordings before 9th April 2001.

Mine are:

Sugarfoot - Black Joe Lewis and the Honeybears (2009)
Shoot First - Jim Jones Revue (2010)
Treat Me Like Your Mother - Dead Weather (2009)
Salute Your Salution - The Raconteurs (2008)
Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt - We Are Scientists (2005)
I Got Mine - Black Keys (2008)
Irish Bloody English Heart - Morrissey (2004)
Wash The Rain - The Bees (2004)

_(Interlude - I'm at 8 and I'm struggling - I want to include Turin Brake's Underdog, but the Optimist LP was released March 5 2001, so.....)_

Molly's Chambers - Kings Of Leon (2003)
Take Me Out - Franz Ferninand (2004)

What are yours?


----------

